# Food for thought for the walkers



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

So what do people think about eating roadkill?

If SHTF would you eat roadkill?

Here is a story of a man who eats roadkill.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I would have zero problem eating road kill. I can't stand to see a deer hit by a car then just go to waste. I have eaten deer that have been hit by cars on one or two occasions. I would eat pretty much any fresh critter if I was hungry enough.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

if I saw it get killed or I knew it was fresh... no worries....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Will2 said:


> So what do people think about eating roadkill?
> 
> If SHTF would you eat roadkill?
> 
> Here is a story of a man who eats roadkill.


Been there, done that.

Local GW will call me if a moose or deer is available


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why not? I have, as long it has not been there for a few days and it isn't hot out go for it.
were I live if someone hits a deer with their car and doesn't want it it is up for grabs I have a friend that is on speed dial for it he became an animal control specialist with the highway department just so he can snag all the road kill.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Finding one that is not be used is the big problem other than that the meat is fine if it is fresh


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If it's fresh it's good. If it's sundried it's even better. Just think of flat cat cakes.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I think its pretty damn tasty if seasoned just right


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

BTDT. Most of the meat is good.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will ....... in light of your road kill and cannibalism posts of late ....... one must now wonder....... where is or what happened to Will3?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Will ....... in light of your road kill and cannibalism posts of late ....... one must now wonder....... where is or what happened to Will3?


Will2's first Profile was Will. It appears that the administrators have deleted Will.

Will3 still exists but I have no proof that Will3 is the same person that posts under Will2. The original Will and Will2 are the same. I seem to recall that the moderators posted that policy prohibits profiles to be deleted. That appears to be a new policy as Will was indeed deleted. Or the admins have final authority to delete profiles and moderators do not.

(Disclaimer; I've tried to get the Admins to delete my profile on at least 2 occasions with no success.)


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Will3 ??????????????????? to much road kill,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, LMAO


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Will2's first Profile was Will. It appears that the administrators have deleted Will.
> 
> Will3 still exists but I have no proof that Will3 is the same person that posts under Will2. The original Will and Will2 are the same. I seem to recall that the moderators posted that policy prohibits profiles to be deleted. That appears to be a new policy as Will was indeed deleted. Or the admins have final authority to delete profiles and moderators do not.
> 
> (Disclaimer; I've tried to get the Admins to delete my profile on at least 2 occasions with no success.)


I concur with Slip ....... I checked some time ago in the members listing and found no Will. Will3 has under 5 posts. I wasn't sure of the connection to Will2. Dual personality? Is one good/bad?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> I concur with Slip ....... I checked some time ago in the members listing and found no Will. Will3 has under 5 posts. I wasn't sure of the connection to Will2. Dual personality? Is one good/bad?


The original Will was absolutely GREAT! He had this great photo of himself (Glamour Shot?) from male modeling career. He wrote extensively about it and it cracked me up. He also shared info about his hometown of Longlac Ontartio, Canada. He was very entertaining.

I have no idea the circumstances that led to the demise of Will or why the Admins chose to delete the profile. My suspicion is that deep paranoia set in and the repeated threat of legal action prompted the Admins to take the route of least resistance and delete the profile.

Will2 was then born and disappoint he has not! :joyous: By far he is one of my favorite members.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Where I'm at, the local paper took a picture of two guys gutting a deer, that was hit by a vehicle. They asked them how they know it was safe. 
The guys explained that they drive that route to work, to lunch, and home, and that they could tell itvwss hit after lunch today, with snow on the ground. The newspaper still couldn't fathom the thought.


----------

